# Grafikkarten Empfehlungen



## Sneer (6. September 2012)

Ich bastel mir gerade einen PC zusammen und frage mich welche Grafikkarte für Photoshop und 3dsmax am besten geeignet ist.
Momentan ist in der Konfiguration eine "ASUS HD7950-DC2 V2" oder doch lieber NVIDIA?


----------



## slowfly (7. September 2012)

Am besten eine, die supported wird 
http://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/kb/tested-video-cards-photoshop-cs5.html

Also zumindest für PS braucht man keine Hammergrafikkarte, da wird sie ja glaub ich nur fürs Scrollen und solcherlei verwendet. Genug Arbeitsspeicher und performante CPU ist da eher wichtiger.

Für 3dsmax kann ich leider keine Aussage machen.

(Und: Also NVIDIA-Anhänger kann ich nur NVIDIA empfehlen ;P)

Gruss
slowy


----------



## Sneer (10. September 2012)

Danke für den Link.
Ich habe mir jetzt die ASUS HD7950-DC2T V3 bestellt. Aktuell habe ich noch eine nvidia Quadro CX, die ich aber nicht weiter empfehlen kann. Von Treiber zu Treiber ärgert man sich mit neuen Bugs rum... und wie Du schon sagst, CPU und RAM sind mir auch wichtiger um PS und 3dsmax überhaupt ruckelfrei zu halten.

Grüße
Sneer


----------

